# Asian section streamlining



## Jan

As you can see we streamlined the structure of the Asian skyscraper forums a bit. This was done to better reflect the activity in different parts of the Asian forums, and to limit the number of times someone has to go back and forth to move around. If you have any comments or ideas regarding the Asian skyscraper forums, let me or @Yellow Fever know. Thanks!


----------

